# Copying a dvd to desktop



## pixelsyl (Jun 16, 2005)

Good afternoon all,

I have widows xp with a cd burner. Is it possible to copy a dvd to a cd or to my desktop. I don't have a dvd burner but wondered if there was a way to copy the dvd to my computer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jancz3rt (Jun 16, 2005)

*Hmmm*

I am not 100% sure about what you mean but as far as I understand it, you would like to copy a DVD to your HDD so that you can watch it anytime you want? I would create an ISO image which I would then load up in Daemon Tools' virtual drive. There may be other ways as well but I am not aware of them.

JAN


----------



## Praetor (Jun 16, 2005)

> I don't have a dvd burner but wondered if there was a way to copy the dvd to my computer


No. Not without a DVDROM or DVD burner


----------



## pixelsyl (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks for answering. Sounds a bit technical for me. Basically I want to copy a dvd to my desktop. I don't have a dvd burner, just a cd burner. Any ideas.


----------



## Praetor (Jun 16, 2005)

> thanks for answering. Sounds a bit technical for me. Basically I want to copy a dvd to my desktop. I don't have a dvd burner, just a cd burner. Any ideas.


Well if you found my answer originally too complicated:
"It's not doable"​


----------



## pixelsyl (Jun 16, 2005)

Praetor,

I did not see your post before I replied. Thanks.


----------



## jancz3rt (Jun 16, 2005)

*So...*

You can get the film you own on "your desktop" by getting someone you know do you a backup copy of your film in DIVX or XVID (One 700MB CD or more if desired). This would therefore compress the movie from the DVD format into a format that is smaller and mainly readable by your optical drive. Otherwise it's a NO-GO.

JAN


----------



## Geoff (Jun 17, 2005)

You can only copy a dvd using a dvd burner or dvd rom drive.


----------



## Bunchofstuff (Jun 17, 2005)

you can go get a cheap dvd-rom drive for about 20USD , or a used one even cheaper ,or just pick up a dvd burner for about 50USD, then you will be able to do what you want


----------



## Geoff (Jun 17, 2005)

Lets say you buy a DVD-ROM, you need to get a program to copy the DVD, and when you find one of those, you can just view it on the computer (I've tried and it skips chapters randomly and voice/audio are out of sync), you would need a program to recode/reauthor it and then burn it to a DVD.


----------



## jjsevdt (Jun 17, 2005)

It's easy.  If you get the harware, come back and play again.  I'll hook you up.  I've burned everyone of my 300 DVDs in my collection and they play beautifully.


----------



## flip218 (Jun 18, 2005)

> Lets say you buy a DVD-ROM, you need to get a program to copy the DVD, and when you find one of those, you can just view it on the computer (I've tried and it skips chapters randomly and voice/audio are out of sync)



I guess my question would be .. What program are you using to rip and also to play?  My ripped movies play perfectly fine w/ PowerDVD.


----------



## pcmagic (Jun 19, 2005)

DVD - Rom = Is only able to play dvds and cds 
but in the other hand a 
Dvd - Burner = is able to do everything play / burn dvds and cds

So you can get your movie onto file on your hard disk with a programe no problem if you have a dvd burner.


----------

